# plow size for f350



## siderman

new to site and was wondering if a 7 6 plow is okay to use on my f350 dually


----------



## rpainetfd

You will not be able to cover the width of the truck with that plow, especially when you angle it or plow around corners. Your rear wheels will be in the windrow and will be pushing the snow everywhere. I have an 02 F350 Dually and I used an 8' for one storm and went up to a 9' to get better coverage.


----------



## show-n-go

You need at least a 9 ft plow to cover your truck width. I have an 8ft on my excursion and wish it was 8.5 at least.


----------



## siderman

Thats what i thought. Thanks


----------



## basher

8'6" in minimun 9 foot is better if you don't travel the roads and work in one lot 10 foot is even better.


----------



## brad96z28

9 FT Atleast


----------



## siderman

Ok would I be able to put a set of pro wings on it to add the extra blade with


----------



## basher

Big difference between a plow blade and a set of pro wings. they don't scrape like a steel steel wear edge and they don't hold up against heavy snow pack


----------



## siderman

I hear you might as well do it right from the start. Thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If you go with an extendable plow like an XLS, WideOut or Power Plow, you can get an 8 Foot plow, a 10 foot plow, and a 9 foot plow all in one.


----------



## Burkartsplow

2006Sierra1500;1475664 said:


> If you go with an extendable plow like an XLS, WideOut or Power Plow, you can get an 8 Foot plow, a 10 foot plow, and a 9 foot plow all in one.


Go this route. The best choice you will ever make. It is a GAME CHANGER!


----------



## truckitup

I am selling a great shape western 9.5 MVP off a 2002 F250 The plow is in great shape and works awsome. I live in Webster NY. It is listed for sale on this site under for sale items. Let me know if you are interrested [email protected]


----------



## jasonz

siderman;1475625 said:


> Thats what i thought. Thanks


I have an 8' but I could easily run a 8.5 or 9 on my 350.


----------



## PPNH

a buddy of mine runs a 8ft on his 04 f350 dually and it covers his wheel base fine.. although with a truck of that caliber you SHOULD use 9ft to cover the corners and such. Goodluck


----------



## cet

PPNH;1478685 said:


> a buddy of mine runs a 8ft on his 04 f350 dually and it covers his wheel base fine.. although with a truck of that caliber you SHOULD use 9ft to cover the corners and such. Goodluck


A 8' Western straight blade only covers 83" wide at full angle. I don't think your buddy is covering his wheelbase. I know a cab and chassis GM is narrower then the dually pickup but not sure even that would cover.


----------



## SHAWZER

go with a 9-2 v-blade or 8-10 wideout,any smaller you will be disapointed!! tymusic


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I know an older thread but figured would bump it up to the top.

Picked up an 03 f350, single rear wheel, with the 5.4 for a steal. Wondering if my truck could handle my 9' pro plus plowing in heavier wet snow?


----------



## snowish10

Shade Tree NJ;1649439 said:


> I know an older thread but figured would bump it up to the top.
> 
> Picked up an 03 f350, single rear wheel, with the 5.4 for a steal. Wondering if my truck could handle my 9' pro plus plowing in heavier wet snow?


my buddy has a 99 f350 5.4l its a 7.6 western but he pushes big piles of wet snow with no problem.


----------



## dieselss

You'll be fine got 4x4 low


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Not worried of truck capability, worried about size of my current plow being 9ft steel both weight which shouldn't be bad but mostly about if truck could move decent amount of wet snow with that big of a plow.


----------



## dieselss

Again thats why I said you got 4 low. If your moving that big of piles you should look into skid or loader


----------

